# If I lived in Michigan she'd be mine in a HEARTBEAT



## m.e. (Jan 5, 2006)

http://michiganrabbitrescue.org/lexie.htm

I think I'm in love 

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Lissa (Jan 5, 2006)

How beautiful!!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 5, 2006)

O.M.G! 

Its an MPL (mini plush lop)!! Thats like my perfect bunny...rex fur and lop ears...






*drooooling*


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 5, 2006)

Love!

How wonderful! Anybody up for a road trip?


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 5, 2006)

Me me me! I love road trips!I once made if from california to montana in 22 hours.Unfortunatly, there was no bunny at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 5, 2006)

Is that 22 hours straight?

That's making some good time!

I don't think my hubby would see a road trip to pick up a bunny as logical.:?

Plus, Theodore is a handful by himself. *sigh* I just wish I could have like 15 rabbits. I want just about every one I see...


----------

